# rme 9636, calibration issue



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Hello

I`m trying to calibrate my soundcard and get a very monotone signal similar to the one described in the help text as an issue with loopback

There is an option to turn on/off direct montoring in the rme panel but it doesn`t seem to make any difference

any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I`m trying to calibrate my soundcard and get a very monotone signal


You should have no signal when calibrating the soundcard, since the only connection to and from the soundcard during this procedure is the loopback cable.



> option to turn on/off direct montoring in the rme panel but it doesn`t seem to make any difference


The monitor will mute and unmute the line-in in the Windows Playback Mixer. Does it?

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

sorry that would be the end signal response is very monotone, I`m not having any signal when testing



> The monitor will mute and unmute the line-in in the Windows Playback Mixer. Does it?


I cannot see any mute button for the line in in the windows mixer, there is just a description of which lines are being used in and out

under the "device module" there is a mute button, but it doesn`t change when I turn on/off direct monitoring in the rme settings


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> there is just a description of which lines are being used in and out


So, you're using VISTA?

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

no, I use xp

the mixer should be in the control panel under sounds and audio devices right?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

I managed to open the mixer, but there is only one "table" showing analog 1+2 (I assume analoge out) with a "mute all" button


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> the mixer should be in the control panel under sounds and audio devices right?


Double click the little speaker icon in your system tray.

It will show the Playback Mixer as shown below. 

The device selections are selected with the Options pull-down and select Properties.

To select Record mixer, simply click Recording. See below.

You want line-in muted in Playback and selected in Recording.


*Windows XP Playback mixer device select*









*Windows XP Record mixer device select*








brucek


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Hello, thanks the thorough reply

the problem is that under options, playback and recording is greyed out and the only button which functions says "other" and "analog 1+2"


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Then your card has taken over Windows.

I can only think to go to the control panel and look for the cards own application and see if you can control it from there.

If not.... you're toast. You'll have to get a different card perhaps. Your best bet is a simple cheap analog stereo soundcard. REW only uses simple analog line-in and line-out. No digital.

brucek


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you post a screenshot of the calibration result? And perhaps a shot of the RME control panel. You should have an option to turn off monitoring somewhere in the RME panel.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Hello

I couldn`t capture the pop upmenu from the rme mixer, but it says under options "asio direct monitoring"


thanks


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

> If not.... you're toast. You'll have to get a different card perhaps. Your best bet is a simple cheap analog stereo soundcard. REW only uses simple analog line-in and line-out. No digital.


the card has both analog and digital in/out, of course I use the analog for the calibration


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I couldn`t capture the pop upmenu from the rme mixer


To capture a popup, you press PrtScr (print screen) button on your keybaord and then paste the result to Paint or some graphic program. To capture the active screen you can also use Alt + PrtScr.

brucek


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Where it shows "Monitor Main" click to turn off the indicator next to A1+2. Should be OK then.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

The monitor main button is turned on and cannot be turned off, I can activate the dim button belove it, but all I get then is to much headroom (not any signal)

maybe I`ll just have to bite the bullet and buy a cheap second hand m-audio or something


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I wouldn't give up just yet. You may be able to change the monitoring to A3+4 for example, but there should be a way to set the card up to do what is required. Do RME have a support forum or a support email address? Worth a shot.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Thank you

and thank you for creating this program for free,

I´ll try your suggestions and work some more with it when I get some spare time


----------



## vincelp (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello,
I would like to relaunch this topic. Did you manage to solve your issue? I've got exactly the same problem with my RME9632...
Cheers,

Vincent


----------



## vincelp (Sep 18, 2013)

Ok it works now... It's necessary to mute the input signal on the mixer by ticking the M button above the input channel. This removes the loopback. I feel a bit ashamed now, I should have read more carefully the instructions on the help file.


----------

